# Egg White Fertilizer



## bluetip (May 18, 2004)

Hi guys,

has anyone thought of using some egg white diluted in water as fertilizer? I still havent got any frogs on my tank so its all just plants...am in the process of adding a lot of it as of now...

thanks

bluetip


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

won't that cause a huge bactiria build up?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Never heard of egg whites...I've heard of people putting moss, buttermilk and beer in a blender to make a moss starter slurry though...same theory do you suppose?


----------



## bluetip (May 18, 2004)

Hmm,

you know guys, I'm not really sure. I just mixed a small amount of egg white into my mist sprayer then sprayed away...hehe well too late for a bacteria bloom...I've always heard that egg shells in soil do a good job as fertilizer so I tried it out. I did let the water run though so there wasn't much stagnation in the water. 

If bacteria was to form in the tank, these would be the ones that convert waste into nitrogen which the tank will eventually use for the plants. This is the bacteria that converts poop into usuable fertilizer...



> Dancing frogs Posted: Sun Nov 28, 2004 3:16 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Never heard of egg whites...I've heard of people putting moss, buttermilk and beer in a blender to make a moss starter slurry though...same theory do you suppose?


hmm..never heard of this one...moss is rich in organic material...buttermilk is really rich in nutrients...what does beer do? 

As chemical fertilizer may be too potent and deadly for frogs...was looking for ways to make some organic fertilizer to help the plants grow while I still don't have inhabitants in the tank...

bluetip


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

I use the wastewater that I get from cleaning out my tadpole cups to fertilize my moss. I just let it sit for a couple of days, stir it up and put it in a spray bottle and mist it on the Java moss growing in the tanks. So far I've had good results with it.


----------

